# Duplicate likes?



## BucketheadRules (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw one of my posts has been "liked by s_k_mullins and s_k_mullins" and another post by someone else was liked by "Into Obsidian and Into Obsidian".







These are the same people seemingly liking the same post... twice. It's weird. Is something up?

Just thought I'd let the relevant peeps know, if it hasn't been spotted already.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 13, 2011)

You broke it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe they're using a smartphone. The site mostly works for my phone, but it gets weird when I try to "like" a post where I can't tell if it took the "like" or not so I tap it a few times. Eh, I dunno.


----------

